# Tapan Zee Shawl - knit



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

When I first saw the House of Cards pattern, (Barbara Walkers Second Treasury of Knitting Patterns, page 119) I was reminded of the Tappan Zee Bridge. One 28-row repeat of the pattern symbolizes the fretwork, the undulating curves suggest the movement of the water below and the eyelet band is the lights on the bridge at night. This is the bridge from my childhood, but it could easily be the Golden Gate Bridge, Sydney Harbor Bridge, Tower Bridge or Brooklyn Bridge.

Tappan Zee is worked from the top down starting with a garter stitch tab. Increasing 6 stitches on every right side row, three at each side, gives Tappan Zee its wide crescent shape. The slipped stitch pattern means you only use one color in a row making this look much more complicated than it really is.

Price: $6 on Ravlery

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tappan-zee

Size: Medium (Large)

Shawl pictured was knit with Madelinetosh Tosh Merino Light Ruby Slippers and Silver Fox in the medium size

Blocked measurements: 
Width along top edge: 60 (67 1/2) 
Depth at midpoint: 14 (16 1/2)

Slip stitch pattern is charted, but the rest of the pattern is written out.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

That's just lovely! Another winner!


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

OMG you nailed it!! It really does look like the Tapanzee Bridge. I'd like to try it but am afraid of the charts.


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Don't be afraid! It's a 24 row/15 st wide chart with the following sts - k, p, slip, k2tog and ssk. It's a good one for learning charts. Give it some thought, because I can definitely get you through it and then you will have a new skill under your belt.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

How lovely! Love the symbolism in it! :thumbup:


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Okay I am going to do it! I am going away for the weekend,but I will start it next week. If I need help I may just become your new best friend. LOL


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Okay I did it yay! And as an added bonus, I forgot you are having a BOGO sale. SO I got the Green Goddess sock pattern too. Thanks


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Absolutely you are my new best friend! If you need anything, email me at [email protected] Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey, you forgot to mention your BOGO SALE through October 14. Great deal


----------



## ccrotty489 (Oct 10, 2013)

so pretty


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Great pattern, looks stunning on


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Really beautiful,gorgeous colour.


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the compliment. My next door neighbor agreed to model it and I think she makes it look good!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

I fell in love with the color as well, thank you! It's Madelinetosh Ruby Slippers and unfortunately it has been discontinued.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Very nice and unusual design. Love the colour you chose


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is lovelyxx


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## MadelineW57 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

